# Galveston tomorrow



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone off tomorrow? Plan on picking up a few flatties at SWP and then maybe hit the jetty or eastbay.


----------



## gone south (Aug 30, 2012)

I am off , thinking about either jetty or Smith Point, been catching limits of Reds almost every trip , but thinking it's getting a lot of fresh water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

gone south said:


> I am off , thinking about either jetty or Smith Point, been catching limits of Reds almost every trip , but thinking it's getting a lot of fresh water
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did ya do? We had a great day on the water but fishing was tough. Had an artificial newb so he bough live shlimp and dead while i used chickens and tried gulp.

I got 2 trout all day and him one hardhead. Super windy and very strong outgoing currents made fishing very hard unless you were in the sand flats. Fished swp east and south areas first, then the jetty, ended up with nada!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone off for tomorrow? Looking for some company, pm me

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Monday is looking good! Anyone off?


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Monday*

Where are you thinking about going?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

lostdog2 said:


> Where are you thinking about going?


Probably jetty area, supposed to be Sw wind. Eastbay gets muddy, trinity is fresh and im not taking my boat to westbay.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok thought maybe you were trying to easy out a little offshore. Suppose to be nice.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

lostdog2 said:


> Ok thought maybe you were trying to easy out a little offshore. Suppose to be nice.


I might consider but i havent moved my gear and everything over just yet and i probably wont have the time before tomorrow.

I only close offshore fish out of my boat and not sure its warm enough for anything i can catch anyway.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------

